# What are you making!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I was wondering what everyone is sewing on these days!


I finished some side pouches for my electric scooters! Then, I found some nice twill fabric hidden in my stash so I'm making DH some simple summer shorts.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Well I work on multiply projects at one time. I'm currently on 3 Mini Quilts that are for my small quilt talk yahoo group. These are this years challenge quilts, one for every month. My make one of my Feb.quilts on "Charlie" my 1916 (? G4467336) Singer sewing machine. The other one will be done by hand. And then I'm also working a "They Choose; You Make" challenge on one of my other groups. That top is about the size of a twin using this pattern.

Feedsack Common by Susan McDermott, Free Projects, Windham Fabrics 

But mine is totally scrappy... since part of the challenge is no buying. 

And then there is my Jack Demspey Hummingbird embroidery blocks... except I changed the pinks to purples and just started them. I've had them for years but just started working on them. This is going to take some serious time and committment as there are 54 of them. Sheesh!!!! 

Jack Dempsey Stmpd White Quilt Block 18X18-Hummingbird & Morning Glories -: stamped cross stitch kits-: cross stitch-: yarn & cross stitch-: -Shop | Joann.com

So that kind of what I'm up too.

RHTricia


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I have McCalls 6291 cut out, just need to get sat down at the sewing machine.

M6291 | Misses' Shorts, and Pants In 2 Lengths | Pants/Shorts | McCall's Patterns


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I feel in love with this Ulster Overcoat so after watching BBC Sherlock like a million times to get every detail <grin> I am creating the pattern for this coat.

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/7152/sherlockref.jpg

I am sewing my Easter Dress Kwik Sew 1073









New Kitchen, Laundry Room, Bathroom Curtains, Easter Aprons for the grandchildren and my DIL (and Sons and Husband too they are BBQing -- shhhh), I am in a pot holder exchange and need to finish 10 potholders,
A curtain for a piece of inspection thinger for my Husband.

Getting the yard and house ready for the Annual Easter Egg Hunt.

So many projects so little time now.


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

Working on a quilt doing the quilt as you go method that I've discovered in an Australian quilter's book. Wish I'd heard about this method sooner. I love to piece tops but can't and don't like to quilt.
The block is a snowball block with the snowball sewn out of strips that are arranged in a colorwash fashion from light to dark fabrics. I just love fabrics and this lets me use a million different ones. got a stack of fat eights waiting for me.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm into blouses right now....and buying vintage Czech glass buttons on eBay to sew onto them:grin:

oh, and I bought a whole slew of Simplicity and Burda blouse patterns on eBay too..


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

dollmaker said:


> Working on a quilt doing the quilt as you go method that I've discovered in an Australian quilter's book. .


I would love to know the name of the book & author, please.

Also would like to see your top/colors...sounds very fun!

I've just finished a baby quilt needed for a shower tomorrow. I've quilted a small Valentine's wall hanging and may add some trupunto to it before binding (ie. it doesn't lay flat and needs something to make it look 'right/planned')

Next week I hope to get back to quilting 4 other tops, and piecing 3 more blocks for a wall hanging.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm working on dog halters, sunbonnets and aprons for a fall show. I am also teaching 2 young ladies (12 and 14) to sew and finishing up a quilt for my DB


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

BusyBees2 said:


> I would love to know the name of the book & author, please.
> 
> Also would like to see your top/colors...sounds very fun!


Sure...Awash with color (watercolor wall quilts) by Judy Turner

I will try to post a photo after reading how to do it. Thank you for your interest...I'm excited someone cares.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm in the middle of a lap quilt. I just finished up the class, but the project is only half done!!! It is my 1st attempt at paper piecing. I am doing a LOT of ripping, but really enjoying the technique.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Right now: 
>I'm working on a quilted cover for my #2 Singer 66 Treadle. Taking 3 1/2" strips of scraps and joining them together then stitching them side to side for the top and sides. Up and down for the front and back. At the point now where we need to cut and mark where the corner seams will be, then quilt it. That will be fun as I'm going to do it with the #2 treadle machine using dual variegated thread top and bottom. Yes this machine will sew very well like this, I've tested it. Really looks neat. I made an adapter that twists the two incoming threads into one so that when it goes into the tensioner or bobbin winder it's the same as using one real heavy thread. My wife says I'm gonna go crazy changing out empty bobbins. I told her I got lots of bobbins, I'll fill them ahead of time.
>Trying to figure out which of our machines will do decorative stitching through 4 to 5 layers of denim. My wife is making shopping bags and wants to fancy them up a bit.
>Designing plastic sewing machine covers for two of our machines that don't have cases. Singer 401A and a Minnesota Model ~B~.

There are other things I'm doing too, but these are taking most of my time.

Joe


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I'm not really "making" anything right now, just doing some altering. I had to buy some black plazzo pants and a black blouse to wear at a convention and of course the pants were about 5 inches too long. Talk about a job hemming them, they have the sheer fabric over the stretch knit. Then the blouse was too low in the neckline. (I have nothing on top to bring it up, LOL) so I had to take it up on the shoulder at the neckline. Then also had to have a formal long dress. Same problem with the neck line and hem. Got the neckline taken up then still have to hem the bottom. Same type fabric, very very stretchy. 

Then I have to decorate two vest, one for me and one for DD. I have the lettering put on mine but still have to decorate it with rhinestones. Have to put the lace and lettering on DD's. She will do her own rhinestones. Our theme this year at our TOPS convention is "denium, diamonds and lace". I will be working this year as Area Captain so that's why I had to have the black palazzos and blouse.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I have the perpetual Cathedrial Window quilt, a flannel block quilt, some outfits for the GDs, a stack of potholders and some shorts for me to garden/lounge in this summer.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> I was wondering what everyone is sewing on these days!
> 
> 
> I finished some side pouches for my electric scooters! Then, I found some nice twill fabric hidden in my stash so I'm making DH some simple summer shorts.


Ardie, 

do you have photos of the pouches? I work in an adult care home and we're getting more and more of the scooters but the only storage they have is in the back where the resident can't reach.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

westbrook said:


> I feel in love with this Ulster Overcoat so after watching BBC Sherlock like a million times to get every detail <grin> I am creating the pattern for this coat.
> .


You make the coat. Can I keep him?


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Maura said:


> You make the coat. Can I keep him?



everyone else wants him, yeah he is a cutie for sure.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Working on building a good inventory of feed sack totes for craft sales, Girls vintage style jumpers and summer dresses (LOVE my 50's patterns!) and some fairy skirts as well. Some how I also need to find the time to make the other curtain for my dining room slider.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Today I am working on finishing up a quilt top for my niece for graduation. I stopped sewing for a while because the machine noise was bothering me and cut out fabric to set our blocks from the blue and white swap last year.

You can see both on my blog today.

I really want to make a new purse and some clothes but I have to get these gifts done and work on my BOM.

Wednesday I am taking two classes on my HQ16. I have had it for 2+ years but I think I could do much better and I hope these help.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I am trying desperately to get to the sewing room to work on the blocks of my Buckeye Beauty quilt. I have the four patches done and the half square triangles done, now to put them together to make the blocks. I am hoping to get them sewn in the next few days before I have both the grandsons again. I had them four days last week and will have them again for four days this week. I am watching them while their mom and dad are getting things packed up to move to their new house. Heck I haven't even been on the computer for a couple weeks!


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm trying to decide if it's worth patching DS's pants or not. 

It's already been in the 90s, so he's wearing shorts now. I don't know if the pants will still fit him next fall.

I did hem his karate pants. And sew a decorative foxhunting. patch on a fleece vest for me.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Aohtee said:


> Ardie,
> 
> do you have photos of the pouches? I work in an adult care home and we're getting more and more of the scooters but the only storage they have is in the back where the resident can't reach.


Wow, can I relate to that useless storage on the back.

Our camera is away now so I can only try to describe the pouches. They are the length of the arm minus about two inches. The back part is the length from the arm to as far down as you want it to go + enough to go around the arm from the back of it and around to where it can comfortably be sewn--about 12 inches. The pocket (front) again is the same width. As for the length. well, the top edge is four inches down from where the back that comes around the arm is sewn.

That probably didn't make any sense. I did make a prototype using odds and ends until I came up with what I wanted. The pouches are lined with (don't laugh) old mattress pad material.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Ardie, I totally approve of good recycling !

Recovering rocking chair cushions, and making a Korean War veteran's lap quilt.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I would like to be working on several projects, but they are on hold for now. I am getting my house ready to sell, and every effort is focused on clearing, cleaning, and staging.

I am doing one easy job - making a turquoise table cloth by trimming the ends to square and hemming. 

The DA has a "sofa" picture of a city skyline and waterfront in turquoise tones. I was looking at my stash for somethng that might do and found this textured fabric. I put it on the table and set a bouquet of yellow gerber daiseys in the center. DH saw it and said it was perfect and could I take it to our new home. Big relief here. I needed something to be easy and perfect and be available in my stash.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks Ardie.

I'll take some scrap material with me to work and play around until I find something that works. Do you use velcro or snaps to hold the pouch on the arm?

I love old mattress pads. I use them in everything from animal bedding to oven mitts.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Aohtee said:


> Thanks Ardie.
> 
> I'll take some scrap material with me to work and play around until I find something that works. Do you use velcro or snaps to hold the pouch on the arm?
> 
> I love old mattress pads. I use them in everything from animal bedding to oven mitts.


For the prototype, I used velcro, but, after I thought about it, I realized that I could just make a sleeve on the top. And, I added a small loop of fabric on the back end of the sleeve to hook it into place. Otherwise,it slid off.


----------

